# Capital Riots.... need answers...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I posted before how it had come to light that the Capital police asked for help before the riots ever happened and how both the house and senate sergent at arms never pushed for it...

Now people want answers to know why? All of this came out during the impeachment.... because there was warnings ahead of time because it wasn't just "spontaineous" as they wanted you to believe.

We still need answers to all of this... :bop: But do you think we will get any?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

This article states that Pelosi will be "looking" into all of what i have mentioned.

We will see what comes out of all of this as well. This article states it will be like the 9/11 commission that looked into all of that. Hopefully we will get some answers.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get ready for a bunch of people to get Clintoned AKA suicide.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

They are looking at 6 officers for conduct or "roll" in what happened.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

They are looking at 35 officers for conduct or "rolel" in what happened.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Pelosi's looking into it, what a joke. This was instigated by the left, they planned it and they made sure it happened. I predict some of the Capital Police officers will go down, they will be used as scapegoats wether they were involved or not and the real instigators will be left unscathed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> the real instigators will be left unscathed


 Like Pelosi? :******: Its a joke she is going to look at it. I think this has a community organizer fingerprints on it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Is it any wonder she was nowhere near the ruckus that day? She knew it was coming..


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It will be very interesting to see what comes out with cell phone records.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

There is alot of unanswered questions. It will be all interesting.

But if Pelosi was "truly" trying to figure this all out. She would make sure the "counsel" that is investigating this is an even split of Dem's and Republicans. Anything less will look like a cover up. If you dont think so... Look at the Ukraine investigation was "lopsided" and see how that turned out. oke: How one side leaked stuff and also lied....and again... remember how that turned out oke:

Also look at all the dis-information out there. The capital police man didn't die because of a "fire extinguisher" like rampantly reported. Plus other lies that were told during the "impeachement" in the senate. The bombs were not placed at the capital by the people that day... but days before and at the DNC and RNC. ETC... there is alot of things that were lied about by the media and some elected officials.

We as a country need answers. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/secur ... d=msedgntp

Here is an article on some of the stuff.

One that should be worrisome is that the Capitol police are saying if they had early warning things could have gone differently..... WELL.... there was articles posted before that both the sergent at arms of both the house and senate knew of possible violence... .BUT DIDNT PASS IT ON!!!

This could get interesting.

Like I always say... we need to let things play out. Unlike the House of Reps that rushed to "impeach" before they even knew the facts. Facts are still coming to light. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BTw.... nobody commenting on the fact that the Capitol police testified yesterday that some of the "intel" he got was that some of the rioters inside the capitol were ANTIFA.... oke:

But again.... we will just have to wait and see how more evidence comes out on this whole situation.

:thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Testimony from the FBI states "no guns found during the arrests"... Remember the media lies.... oke:

Also the FBI wont "release" the cause of death for the capitol officer. BTW... his family said it wasn't from getting "beaten" by a fire extinguisher. So another false narrative pushed by the media that is debunked.... oke:

Also there is some gaps and not accurate info out there about when "aid" or "help" was asked for by capital police.... some people think the timeline is messed up....ie: the request happened after help was released.... and also a time line of when a "threat" was known or was communicated to everyone. This stuff is still up in the air... and it seems nobody wants to tell the truth. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now it is coming out that the CAPITOL POLICE knew of things in advance and they were ordered to stand down.

Now we need to know WHY? Who gave those orders or who ignored them? Was it Trump? Was it the House Leaders? Was it Senate Leaders?.... WHO?

This wasn't just "spontaneous" like the media wanted to play it as... or that TRUMP did it at his speech. This was all preplanned. So... WHO gave the stand down or why was it given? Who ignored everything? Like I stated before... was it Trump? Was it Pelosi or other house leaders? Was it Senate leaders... McConnel? We need answers. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If there was a gun to my head and I had to bet I would say Pelosi and Schummer, and perhaps Obama helped as an organizer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So more info is coming out on this...

Some facts of the matter (that were lied about on initial reporting by the media)

1. The people NEVER USED BEAR SPRAY... another agent might have been used. But not BEAR SPRAY.
2. The Officer never died because he was hit by an extinguisher. A fire extinguisher was never used as a weapon
3. The officer died of a heart attack and nothing to do with the actual fight at the capitol.

So... interesting what actually comes out once investigations are done.... BTW... the DOJ and others have been sitting on all of this for months. WHY???? A narrative that was being pushed that is falling apart?

Again..... we need answers on who didn't listen to the intel reports? who told people to stand down? Who didn't want "extra" security at the capitol? etc... Again... it could have possibly come down from Trump... or someone. Or was it the leaders in congress? Who made those decisions???


----------

